# Your clyde-proof 29er build



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

So, if you were going to build up an all-purpose 29er that could reliably carry a 220lb+ rider through the roughest terrain for a few years with the lowest likelihood of weight-induced breakage, what would it be?

Price is no object.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Canfield Yelli Screamy, Banshee Paradox. Two most burly 29ers I have found.


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

With stock parts?


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

HelmutHerr said:


> With stock parts?


Ohhh, sorry. I think if you do some searching you will find hope or CK hubs on flow hoops, and Shimano SLX or Saint crankset. Big brakes (shimano) and thompson parts.

/thread


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

For price is not object, look for Hadley or Industry9 hubs, Cane Creek 110 headsets, XTR/Saint drivetrain and brakes. Enve rims. 

Thomson cockpit components arent indestructable but they last longer than most things. Chromag also has some really nice bars/stems if you dont care about price. So does Enve if you're wanting CF.

Not a Chris King fan myself so I've thrown out alternatives to their hubs and headsets but they are a solid company.


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm not seeing 220 as a problem for any 29'ers , but I'm thinking Stans Flow Ex, Hadley, I9, or CK hubs, and XT or XX1 drive train. Hope M4/X2 brake combo, Thomson Elite post and stem, Spec Henge seat, Easton Havoc carbon bar...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My current bike is a Stumpjumper FSR 29er. It has a Reba, Salsa rims (no longer available), Thomson seatpost, ODI handlebars, 8" rotor up front, 7" rear, 2.3 Ground Control up front, 2.25 Psycho Genius in back. 
Bike's been bombproof since I threw away the stock wheels. 
These wheels are getting replaced with Flow EXs on Hope Pro2 hubs in about two weeks. 
Oh yeah... 180mm XT crankset with a 32 middle, 24 tooth granny... No big ring. 11-36 XT cassette. Enduro Bearings at all the pivot points. 
Cane Creek 110 headset and Chris King bottom bracket. The CK BB is key. I go through Shimano ones like candy.


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. As jonshonda picked up right away, I'm looking for some Clydeworthy upgrade suggestions, but it's also a fun thought experiment.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

The biggest upgrade I have made so far was to swap out the stock Roval wheels on my Stumpy for some 36-spoke handbuilt wheels (Mavic rims on Hope hubs). I'm currently weighing in at around 270, and the increase in wheel stiffness has made a huge difference in the feel and control.

I also swapped out the brakes for Shimano XT with Ice Tech rotors and pads. The stock Avid brakes had a problem with overheating. I swapped the seatpost to a Thomson Elite, and upgraded the chain to a SRAM PC 1091R after I wore out the old one in about 500 miles. 

I can't think of anything else I'd change right now.


----------



## m5161968 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Are changes really neccesary....?*














Don't know if pictures were posted properly, but here's my friend on a stock GIANT doing a 1 wheel bunny hop at 375-380..been riding well above for three years no problems....


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

Erwin8r said:


> I'm not seeing 220 as a problem for any 29'ers


Well, I'm 270 with a bunch to lose, and I went down some stairs today for the first time in a long time.

The Alex rims held up, but I think I want something tougher before I try some rocky trails.


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

m5161968 said:


> Don't know if pictures were posted properly


They are, and are full of win.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

HelmetHerr, you sure as hell better build something up and post pics, or I'm gonna get pissed!


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

A while off yet, but it all goes on the wishlist!


----------



## Troutinco (Jan 29, 2012)

I am a bit over 240 with riding gear etc.
I recently wanted to get my first 29er and I wanted a hardtail.
My build:
Niner air9 frame
Slx drivetrain, 2x10
Xt brakes 180f/160r ice techs
Stan's flow ex rims with Stan's hubs.
Rockshox Sid rl fork 100mm
Easton haven carbon bars, easton stem
Thompson elite seatpost
Rocket v saddle
Nobby nic rear and racing Ralph on front.

So far I am really enjoying this bike, fast, quick handling, Has taken all the hits I have thrown its way, and it is what I wanted a fun ride for anywhere I go.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm 220, close to 230 with all the gears.
I got 2010 Kona Unit (rigid single speed), and I've upgraded these following components.

Flow with CK single speed hub with fun bolts, 14g 36 spokes
CK bottom bracket, Shimano Saint crank, Niner chain ring
BB7 with Jagwire Ripcord cable, 185mm front 160mm rear rotors, Speed Dial 7 Levers
Race Face Turbine handlebar, stem, seatpost.
CK Headset (just because - I had extra toy fund, I wanted to match my hubs and bb).
Panaracer Rampage tires (2.35")
Shimano XTR front skewer

So far, they've been awesome. With stock components, bike was little heavier and I didn't have all that much confidence in it and it was holding me back a bit. But now, I ride it like it's my old dirt jumper.


----------



## manuelr417 (Apr 17, 2012)

6' and 223 lbs. Running Giant Anthem X1 29er size L with stock parts, except for tires swapped from Racing Ralphs to Specy Ground Control. Fork and shock are Fox CTD, crank and brakes are Shimano SLX. Rear mech is XT. Thought about Stan's ZTR Arch EX, but at $600 I only save 300 grams over Giant's stock P-XC2 tires. May as well loose the weight myself ...  Bike climbs well, and eats the rocky, rooty stuff. I have not tried stunts or drops.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*Mine*

I'm averaging about 230 at the moment, and my bike has held up to a year of considerable abuse, with several trips to Moab, Gooseberry, Grand Junction, in addition to the alpine pounding it gets here.

Banshee Prime, with 150mm rear hub spacing. I don't want any part of something that would kill this frame. My wheels are Sun-Ringle MTX33 rims laced to Hope Pro 2 Evos, from Mikesee. I would have gone with DT 440s if price was no issue, but the Hopes have held up OK. I killed an alloy freehub body, but Hope warrantied it with a stainless one. Fox 34, but I'll probably upgrade to a Pike come Xmas. X9 drivetrain, XT brakes, Reverb and Chromag cockpit.


----------



## ads-bully (Feb 26, 2013)

I am around 6'4" and 250lbs.. I have 2 bikes in my stable at the mo..

Singular Swift SS (steel) fully rigid
ENO cranks, Thomson, Chris King wheelset.. Rock solid and a joy to ride

Also

Lenz Leviathan dual susser..
Fox forks, Thomson, XT cranks, XO build, Chris King wheelset.. Stiff and light considering it is an XXL...


----------



## blackhammer (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not going to post my bike build as I've posted it before and honestly, it isn't really any different from the other good builds posted in this thread. I do advise to build or purchase a backup wheelset. My backup wheels aren't all that durable, but they're only pressed into service when I'm busily rebuilding my good ones thanks to some spectacular error on my part. My backup ones don't need to be that strong though, because I'm usually nursing an injury while they're on the bike. It all depends on how aggressively (or in my case) how stupidly you ride. My advice to any big guy though, is if you're going to invest $700+ on a primary set of wheels, either save your take-offs or invest another $300 in a backup set. You'll probably need them.


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

blackhammer said:


> if you're going to invest $700+ on a primary set of wheels, either save your take-offs or invest another $300 in a backup set. You'll probably need them.


The Stans get a lot of love, but I suppose nothing's unbreakable.


----------



## Warnerja27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Painted it blue over the winter. I weighed 247 at beginning of the season.... Now I'm at 232. This setup is holding up fine. I jump a lot and thrash.

Frame - 2010 Redline D660*Wheels -2012 Mavic Crossmax St 29, 15mm front, 10x135mm rear (Both are set up tubeless right now with the tires mentioned below)*Forks 2013 Rock Shox Reba RLT Solo air 100mm (15mm thru axle) 1 1/8" straight*Drivetrain - Race Face Ride single with bash guard, Extralite 30t Chainring, Sram X7 10 Speed shifter, Sram X9 10 rear derailleur, Sram chain, Jagwire ricpcord completely sealed shift cableBrakes- Avid Juicy Ultimate Hydraulic Disc brakes, 180mm up front, 160mm rear.*Pedals -2013 Crank Brothers Mallet DH*Answer Pro Taper 720mm carbon bars*Race Face 60mm StemTires- Brand new Schwalbe 2.4 Racing Ralph up front, Bontrager 2.25 rear*Chris King No Threadset 1 1/8 traditional, Chris King BB 68/73mm both Anodized Red (Brand New)*Specialized Riva Saddle(Brand New)*


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

^Love the blue color change. Much nicer looking bike!. 

Can't say I rec. the Mavic wheels. Killed my rear hub at 300ish miles, which Mavic was very slow to respond. Finally switched over to CK and Stans, and couldn't be happier.

Also, imho the XT m771 cassette is the only way to go for a clyde. The high torque gears are on the carrier so they won't dig into your fh body. Killed a few cogs on a 400 mile SRAM 1070 cassette, not happy.


----------



## Warnerja27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow never thought about the rear cassette. Thanks for he color compliment... 

I got the Mavic for an even $500 from my LBS... Too much of a good deal. They were trying to get rid of them. I also have a spare Crossmax rear. And the MP3 program on the end one so hopefully that will get me by for the next few years. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Flows to CK hubs. T00bliss


----------

